# Myspace - The Shithawks



## Rex Lannegan (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey Folks,

Here's our myspace:

www.myspace.com/itistheshitonyourwindshield

We get together to jam and record it...this is just jamming, all in fun. We couldn't reproduce this if we tried.

Come be our friend!

:rockon:


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Sounds like good jamming. Your having fun:rockon2: 

Shith Awks for the big release on the major label.:smile:


----------



## Rex Lannegan (Mar 2, 2006)

haha...thanks man...it's always fun!


----------



## Rex Lannegan (Mar 2, 2006)

Check out our 'studio' work...we're crafty.

http://www.virb.com/theshithawks/music/albums/27920


:banana:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I didn't know they had pigeons in P.E.I. !!!!


----------



## Rex Lannegan (Mar 2, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> I didn't know they had pigeons in P.E.I. !!!!


Actually...our version is the damned SEAGULL!

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Very interesting. I liked it. To me it sounds like a weird mix of Pink Floyd and Frank Zappa.


----------



## Rex Lannegan (Mar 2, 2006)

NB-SK said:


> Very interesting. I liked it.



haha...sweet, thanks!

:banana:


----------

